# MF-471 Split in Half!



## mftractor1017 (Jun 28, 2011)

I have a client who\'s MF-471 split in half at the bell housing of the tractor. I would really like to speak with other people who have had this happen. Please contact me via PM or by email at [email protected]. We can then talk through email or on the phone. Thanks to everyone and any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Who deleted the posts?


----------



## WJBMF35 (Nov 29, 2003)

What was being done at the time this happened??


----------



## mftractor1017 (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm not sure who or why the posts were deleted. Anyways, at the time of the break, the loader was empty and only about 2 inches off the ground. The operator was preparing to shovel and remove snow from a parking lot but had not yet loaded the FEL. Hope this helps and thanks for your replies.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Ouch..I've only seen crack before but nothing as such.
Could have been on going cracking over the years,but winter w/cold weather will up stress factor.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

That just screams "bad casting" to me. Either that or the guy hit it pretty hard on something to cause a crack that migrated over time. I have had two loader tractors here on the farm get worked nearly to death lifting things they shouldn't have and never have I had a problem with a casting. I've snapped front axles, blown out rims, blown hydraulic lines, wore out a hydraulic pump, snapped a loader arm off, and more, yet never broke the tractor frame or castings.


----------

